# Wow Ms Crankypants



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay so its totally understandable, but MAN is Oakley CRANKY. Never once has she ever showed her teeth at myself or my husband and tonight she nipped hubby on the nose when he was "begging" for kisses. The boys had been riling her up too, but it just surprised me because that's not how she is at all, it seriously seemed like she didn't even recognize him.

I feel so bad for her right now the cast makes it impossible for her to move and she's on 3 different medicines and I am sure she cannot be comfortable. The cast is rubbing on the skin at the top of her leg making it reddish/raw so not sure what to do about that as she's not even moving.

I can't believe how cranky she is though, she's not herself at all  I can't wait for this to be over :-/


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor Oakley. She must feel awful. Hopefully she'll be back to herself soon!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Poor Oakley Cant say I blame her...she has every right to be cranky. Hopefully in couple of days she will feel better.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww poor hubby  Probably hurt his feelings lol. Hugs and kisses for sweet oakley. She'll be back to her sweet self soon i'm sure. Poor little sweetie has been through so much


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Try wrapping the top of the leg with guaze to stop the rubbing or put a small sock over the cast and tuck it in the top and tape it in place. Sorry she is so miserable, I know the first few days after I broke my ankle was the worst,


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw poor sweetie, she's obviously really out of sorts, the meds are probably making her wonky too. What all is she taking? I hope she starts to feel better soon. Hang in there, hun. It'll start to get better soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww, poor girl. She must be miserable and not want to be bothered with. The gauze or sock tucked into her cast sounds like a good idea. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, maybe it's the meds? If she isn't normally like that, it has to be a combo of her in pain, and the meds. Poor baby.  That's a lot for a girl to go through. I can feel for her. I'm sorry her leg is getting raw.  In a few days I think she will be more used to the cast, and maybe easier to "manipulate." I do hope so, anyway. Bless her heart.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She has metacam, bupronex and clavanox...anti-inflamatory, pain and antibiotic, I think. The boys don't understand why she can't/doesn't want to play, and she both wants to be in my lap but in her crate. She definitely is out of it and not a happy camper. I mean seriously when I say this is the least aggressive dog on the face of the planet I mean it, I nearly died when she nipped at hubby. Bryco was in her face too which I'm sure didn't help  Not sure what her sleeping arrangements will be tonight as her crate upstairs isn't big enough to be comfortable but the one set up down here will be best if left where it is. So I may have to pic up a bigger crate for upstairs tomorrow. 

Oh btw surgery total was $1401.23. Glad we have insurance and I hope its not too tough to file everything correctly, seems like the list of what they want is LONG!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Try wrapping the top of the leg with guaze to stop the rubbing or put a small sock over the cast and tuck it in the top and tape it in place. Sorry she is so miserable, I know the first few days after I broke my ankle was the worst,


This is what I would have suggested also. 
She is most probably still in alot of pain?
Her leg could be itchy? 
Poor little thing, I would be cranky too if
I had just been through what she has!
I hope the next 4 weeks goes fast for 
you guys


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

poor Oakley , im sure having the cast rubbing would be making her sore , one of my cats had a cast on her leg and the vet had her go back weekly for it to be removed and put back on so they could check it wasn't doing any damage , on the last week i noticed she had a bit of a smell coming from her cast and it had dropped , it was late at night so i cut it off myself and lucky i did as she had an opened wound from where it was rubbing  , i was lucky it was the last week though and she was fully healed , she had the same sort of thing as Oakley but it was her elbow , the vet did say though that cats are quite hard to get the cast perfect .


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. Poor Oakley. Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh the poor sweetie - I hope tomorrow is a better & happier day for her and she gets back to her old self again very soon.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> She has metacam, bupronex and clavanox...anti-inflamatory, pain and antibiotic, I think. The boys don't understand why she can't/doesn't want to play, and she both wants to be in my lap but in her crate. She definitely is out of it and not a happy camper. I mean seriously when I say this is the least aggressive dog on the face of the planet I mean it, I nearly died when she nipped at hubby.


Aw poor hubby getting nipped. Dogs can definitely act very unlike themselves when they're in pain. It must be so scary and confusing for them. They're feeling so bad and have no idea what the heck is going on. I know it's so hard seeing her act unlike herself though.  I'm sure even as early as tomorrow she'll be much more herself personality wise.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Shes over there growling at absolutely nothing in her sleep she must be hallucinating...poor widdle baby


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, poor Oakley! She really must be hurting & totally confused with the pain/med combo. I feel bad for your hubby...no matter how easy it is to understand her being out of sorts, I'm sure his feelings were hurt.

I hope tomorrow she feels a bit better & is more her sweet self.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Aww, poor Oakley! She really must be hurting & totally confused with the pain/med combo. I feel bad for your hubby...no matter how easy it is to understand her being out of sorts, I'm sure his feelings were hurt.
> 
> I hope tomorrow she feels a bit better & is more her sweet self.


Me too! I know it must be the meds, and I hate the thought of her being in pain  She always gives hubby kisses and will hold out on me just to be a brat ... but not tonight. She is on all of the meds til the end of this week, and 2 of them for 2 weeks...I hope she's not super out of sorts for that long


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my sweet Oakley  kristi put some Vaseline or 8 hour cream if you have it on the raw skin it'll act like a barrier!!

Hey I show my teeth when I'm tired I would have too she's prob just uncomfortable


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww....poor little baby. That just breaks my heart. Pain will make them do crazy things, and aggression is a big indicator of pain.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Poor lil girl. Hope she heals quick hun xx


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh my sweet Oakley  kristi put some Vaseline or 8 hour cream if you have it on the raw skin it'll act like a barrier!!
> 
> Hey I show my teeth when I'm tired I would have too she's prob just uncomfortable


That is really a good idea


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you get a daily dose of metacam?

That's what Lily had (in addition to a fentanyl patch) and I think that stuff wears off after a couple of hours. When Lily was post surgery like that, we kept he in a laundry basket. It kept her contained and the other dogs away from her but I could reach in and pet her.

I agree. Aggression is a side of pain.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How's Oakley today?? I hope she's doing better. xx


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes forgive her Mama shes not herself from the pain.
The first few days are the worse and were praying for
a speedy recovery for her.Poor baby shes so cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How's the baby this morning?


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I hope Oakley is feeling a little better today. The last couple of days have been hard on all of you.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She seems a bit better today, still really confused, but she ate a little, and she snuggled me in bed for awhile this AM. Now she's next to me on the couch with a chewie. The metacam is 1x a day -- I did put the vaseline on the part being rubbed and that seems to have helped but she ate a little of it...diarrhea here we come lol. She won't eat her normal food so I have had to doctor it up with ground scrambled egg and baby food so she'll eat it and get the vitamins/minerals she needs, she got the pain medication again this am (Buprenex), and her antibiotic, but no more metacam til tonight. The amount of pain med is so itty bitty I hope its helping  Shes chewing on a buffalo tendon right now and seems OK, the boys are being super annoying though ! 1 day down...


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Poor little thing, she must be feeling so awful. Glad youre able to have her out of her kennel and cozied up to mama, sounds like that cast really is a big help. Hope she is a little less grouchy tomorrow, poor little thing. Hang in there! She will be sweet little Oakley racing around on 4 good knees again in no time!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm glad she's a bit better today, Kristi.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Poor thing. Zoey is on Buprenex as well right now and she's a little 'off', very sleepy. I hope Oakley is back to her normal self soon. Poor girl.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

The first week is the hardest, but she will be fine!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is wonderful that she is doing a bit better today. Some of those meds can really make them feel icky. Each day should bring her a little closer to her normal self. I hope she doesn't get diarrhea. That's the last thing you guys need. Keep up the good work Ms. Oakley. In no time you'll be showing em' how it's done.


----------

